# Ear bitting issues



## 373farm (Feb 22, 2013)

We got our first pair of Nigerian Dwarfs on Friday, they are 8 weeks old, and just weaned from their Mamas. The doe had frost bitten ears from the day she was born, so they look a little rough around the edges. Last night I noticed the buck was chewing on her ears resulting in the scabs coming off. They look to be not really bleeding but just..well they look like what it looks like when you pick a scab off... 
Breeder did say he was an ear sucker..?...

How do I stop this, is there something that I can put on her ears to make them less desirable? Will he stop on his own (doubtful right?)... Is it because he is adjusting to a new home? Is this a lifelong trait?

I understand every goat is different, but I was just hoping for some advice/ perspective! 

One last question while I'm at it, when do you suggest separating them into separate pens?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would put some Nu-Stock on it. Not only will it help her heal but it tastes nasty.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a spray bottle of "bitter apple", it wouldn't help the soreness, but, nobody ever tastes that and tries again. lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ear sucking/biting is usually something that bottle babies do. It can also be caused by weaning too young. Kids are trying to duplicate the feeling of contentment and security that they get when they are nursing Mom. I don't know of anything - short of separating them - that has been successfull in stopping this behaviour, but kids (and calves) usually outgrow it in time.

As far as separating them to prevent breeding, around 3-4 months old. Bucks have been known to successfully breed does at that age, while the doelings usually don't start cycling until around 6 months of age. You might want to google 'sexual maturity + Nigerian Dwarf' to find out when your's will reach maturity. I hope this helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian Dwarf males can be fertile at 8 weeks. So I would watch him. When he exhibits signs of breeding, you need to separate.


----------

